# Welding question



## tickfarm (May 11, 2006)

I have a 12v solar charged automatic gate here at the ranch and want to tack on some letters/numbers using a fluxless wire welder. To avoid damage to the electrical board in the opener, can I disconnect the negative side of the battery or is there another procedure other than pulling the gate from the swing pole? Both the gate slats and the letters/numbers are 14 gauge painted steel. If need be I can screw them to the slats, but it would be a pain. Any help or info GREATLY appreciated. [email protected] if more info is requested. Thanks..........


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

Always disconnect when you have + or - it will save you money!!!


----------



## mshanks13 (Jul 22, 2011)

Also keep your ground as close as possible to where you are welding.


----------



## Pier Pressure (Aug 30, 2009)

kim e cooper said:


> Always disconnect when you have + or - it will save you money!!!


This goes for the battery and the charger. disconnect both of them. 
You should be fine other than doing it on a windy day running mig.


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

I did a lot of welding on my gate in the country with both flux and stick without a problem.
In retrospect I guess doing a disconnect would have been the smart thing to do.
Crazy thing is a large dust devil went right over it a couple of weeks later and scrambled it's brains. Turning it off and on reset everything.
This a picture of it just after it passed over the gate.
Second pic, same devil, but caught on my game cam.

Been a lot of them up there lately.

Saw a big one today crossing 146 near Red Bluff around 11:30.


----------

